# Monark Pedestal Headlight



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello All,

I need some information on Monark pedestal headlights.  From what I can tell, it looks like there were three styles.  There is an early one, say 1946 where the front and lid is slightly different, and then the full side headlight with triangle cutouts.  However it appears that the full side with triangle cutouts has one with a piece of chrome trim on the top center of the lid and one without.  Hope this all makes sense.  What I am looking to determine is what years used which pedestals?  If anyone has images of them, that would be spectacular.

Thank you,
Josh


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 14, 2016)

For Monark Super Deluxe models:
1946-47
1948
1949 (rarest of them all)

(Photos respectively)

Around 1950 they switched to the 'train light' but the pedestal light base was still used on other models (lower end perhaps) well into the 1950s. It's not an exact science and hard to pin-point down to the months these lights were used. Hope this helps, late 1940s Monarks are some of my favorites in the hobby!
Jake


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 14, 2016)

IF YOU FLIP THAT PEDESTAL MOUNT ON THE TOP PHOTO ..IT WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER.GOTTA LOVE THOSE LIGHTS ONE OF MY FAVORITE 50S BIKES CHEERS RUDY


----------



## bike (Jun 14, 2016)

I own the  exact 49 in the photo with the pot metal on top- might part but would be expensive - the bike cost me a lot
thanks


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 14, 2016)

That is fantastic!  just the information I was looking for.  Does anybody have some close up images of the '48 headlight?  I have a '48 and a '49 headlight.  The '48 I have did not have a top for it.  So I bought a '49 with a steel top, but the metal was too far gone.  So a fabricator I know shaped a new one for me out of metal.  It is an exact replica of the original.  Now I am trying to determine which holes it needs.  I have the pot metal trim for the '49 headlight if anyone is interested in it.  I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 14, 2016)

I would be interested in the trim piece that you have; send me a pic. Can you post a pic of your fabricated top? That could be a lucrative side business for you if it's a good one. These light covers have one hole up front that fastens to base's bracket using a single screw and a tiny rod in the back to keep it from sliding around. I'll post some good pics later on today after work....

bike, don't commit Monark cruelty! I may buy your bike if the price is right...

I will have cash to spend around November if you still have it (I'm a poor bicycle hobbyist ha!)

Jake


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 14, 2016)

The pedestal light I once owned...


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry for just now responding.  The images are a big help jacob9795!  I really appreciate them.  Does the hole in the top have a countersink around it?  Also, what kind of pin goes in the rear hole of the lid?

Here are a couple of pictures of the top that a friend of mine formed for me.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't have better pictures but the top just has a simple hole drilled through it and the screw threads into the bracket of the base (visible in the pics above). The tiny rod is soddered on the top and passes through the hole at the back of the base. To be more clear regarding the assembly: top, base, and pedestal. I'll have a pedestal light in a couple of weeks and will post better pics with measurements. Your top is really nice, I would sell those if I were you!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 20, 2016)

This one is a little different, I'm guessing late 1948 or early 1949:


----------

